# Where to buy 'A' style clip for temperature probe?



## valve90210 (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi All













61+6qUC+hFL._SL1500_.jpg



__ valve90210
__ Jun 23, 2017






Last summer I got myself a ThermoPro TP-08 to measure my temperatures. It came with a funny sort of clip for the Oven probe that doesn't work very well, so I got myself and 'A' style clip (as above) which was much better, I've since misplaced this and want to buy another but I'm struggling to find anywhere to get one from, does anyone know of anywhere?

This was what I purchased before but is currently unavailable:


Thanks


----------



## wade (Jun 23, 2017)

Here is one from ETI on sale through Complete Safety Supplies £2.50 + £4.50 p&p

https://www.completesafetysupplies....EoZ-OxNM9scvChY2dVUeTlmMO0PCaqmkX_hoCKVrw_wcB

I cannot see them on the ETI web site itself ( https://thermometer.co.uk/  ) but you might like to give them a call on 01903 202151 as they may be cheaper there.


----------



## wade (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi Scott. I have a spare that I can let you have


----------



## valve90210 (Jun 23, 2017)

That would be smashing, cheers Wade. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I will also give ETI a call when I get a minute to see how much they might charge for future reference...


----------



## stuarty84 (Jul 15, 2017)

valve90210 said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi mate, just wondering how you're getting on with the TP-08? Is it serving you well? I ordered one last night but it's gonna take a while to arrive from China. Booooo! I hate waiting lol


----------



## valve90210 (Jul 17, 2017)

Stuarty84 said:


> Hi mate, just wondering how you're getting on with the TP-08? Is it serving you well? I ordered one last night but it's gonna take a while to arrive from China. Booooo! I hate waiting lol


Hi

I've found it really good actually, tis a little fiddly to set up initially if you want to setup the temperature alarms etc but otherwise is simple enough.

The probes might be a bit fragile, I'e only used it a handful of times and I've already had to have a replacement BBQ probe sent out to me, though to give them their due they did so without any fuss and a very quickly too.


----------



## reti (Jul 17, 2017)

I just bought a two probe thermometer (the inkbird, thanks for the suggestion @Wade) and I'll need to find a clip like this too. Doesn't look like there are any Amazon or Ebay sellers so I might have to pick up one of those ETI ones as well. Almost looks like you could make one with an old meter ruler and a drill!


----------



## valve90210 (Jul 17, 2017)

My inkbird came with an A clip in the package... :)


----------



## reti (Jul 17, 2017)

valve90210 said:


> My inkbird came with an A clip in the package... :)


oh sweet! It's not listed as being in the package, nor is it pictured in any of the product photos. I'll hold fire and see if it's included with mine too!

Cheers


----------



## valve90210 (Jul 17, 2017)

I was pleasantly surprised to find it came with one.  :)


----------



## wade (Jul 17, 2017)

I recently bought one of the Inkbirds to review too and it came with a clip as well


----------



## wade (Jul 17, 2017)

I was a little worried about getting replacement probes for the Inkbird as they are obviously a proprietary probe. Inkbird customer services have confirmed that they are, indeed, proprietary but they also sent me a link for ordering spare probes - £7.99.


When I just looked it said "Only 6 left in stock" but I guess they will be getting more.


----------



## okie362 (Jul 17, 2017)

I use a clothespin with a hole drilled though the ends you squeeze.  I needed a clip for grate temps and I needed it NOW!  It worked so I never got around to replacing it


----------



## wade (Jul 17, 2017)

A great work around - points for lateral thinking


----------



## reti (Jul 17, 2017)

How long do you expect these probes to last? You can never guess the longevity of some of these companies so I'm wondering if it's worth picking up a few spares to keep in the cupboard just in case they go under!


----------



## wade (Jul 18, 2017)

Did your box look like this:













Inkbird box contents.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 18, 2017


















Inkbird box.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 18, 2017


----------



## reti (Jul 19, 2017)

Picking mine up tomorrow!

[update] Yep, looks the same as yours and has the clip. Saves me trying to find one :)


----------



## stuarty84 (Jul 28, 2017)

Okie362 said:


> I use a clothespin with a hole drilled though the ends you squeeze.  I needed a clip for grate temps and I needed it NOW!  It worked so I never got around to replacing it



That's a brilliant idea! 
My TP-08 arrived yesterday - a lot quicker than I expected - only 13 days rather than the stated 20 to 40 days. But as stated by someone else, the triangle shaped clip that comes with is useless. I might try some pulled pork over the weekend so don't have time to wait on a new clip arriving. Clothes peg it's going to be!


----------



## valve90210 (Jul 28, 2017)

I might give the clothes peg idea a try too, sounds like a great plan.


On a related note, does anyone know the diameter of the probes? I'm looking at sourcing some high temperature heat shrink to protect the wire entry point on the probes but need to know what diameter shrink I'd need.

I can measure when I get home but then won't be able to contact the company I'm looking at for over a week as I'm going away, so if anyone could help I'd be able to contact them today. Ta muchly.


----------



## stuarty84 (Jul 28, 2017)

I've spent a while in work here looking up those A shaped clips and it seems they are next to impossible to find, unless you want to import them from America at stupid prices...



valve90210 said:


> I might give the clothes peg idea a try too, sounds like a great plan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just under 4mm mate. If you got 5mm shrink tube that shrinks at 2:1 ratio I would imagine it to be a lovely fit. Post of photo if and when you get it done!


----------



## valve90210 (Jul 28, 2017)

Stuarty84 said:


> I've spent a while in work here looking up those A shaped clips and it seems they are next to impossible to find, unless you want to import them from America at stupid prices...
> Just under 4mm mate. If you got 5mm shrink tube that shrinks at 2:1 ratio I would imagine it to be a lovely fit. Post of photo if and when you get it done!


Yeah that's what I found too, I was most surprised, the one I had before only cost about £2 delivered, wish I'd purchased hundreds now, could have made a killing it seems... lol.

That's great cheers, I shall contact the company and see if I can get a sample sent out to test (hopefully long enough to do all my probes... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    Will stick a pic up once done.

Edit:  Just spoken to the company I've found that does PTFE Heat Shrink, they will be sending me out a sample at the start of next week. I'm actually way next week but when I'm back hopefully I'll be able to give this a try. :)


----------



## stuarty84 (Jul 28, 2017)

Rough and ready but it will work!













20170728_192352.jpg



__ stuarty84
__ Jul 28, 2017


----------



## valve90210 (Jul 28, 2017)

Brilliant! I shall have to give this a whirl soon.


----------



## homeruk (Aug 8, 2017)

roll up some silver foil into a ball, stick probe through it and squish it onto the grate..replace it every time and its free


----------



## martyn c (Aug 24, 2017)

I have just had to order a new Ink Bird as my last one got rained on and stopped working, re the clothes peg thing make sure it's not a plastic peg


----------



## zymer (Aug 24, 2017)

A large metal alligator clip works, as well.  If the hole in the tab isn't big enough for your probe, you can just drill it out.


----------

